# "Y" pup Copley turns 6 months



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

A rainy night left the fields the first real green of spring and the pup soaking wet









Copley prances in place like a dressage horse waiting to catch a seagull at Ferry Beach 









Copley's favorite lake toy is a tether ball:

























http://i671.photobucket.com/albums/vv72/finn8811/IMG_8388.jpg


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I just love this pup of yours and have enjoyed watching him grow so much...
Happy half-er Copley!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thank you to Ashleigh for such a loving and beautiful boy!


----------



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

He is beautiful! I love his face.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

6 months already? I feel old....


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

He somehow looks so mature, already..He is absolutely stunning!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks, Golden 123! Your Twin Beau D puppy is a doll too. We has a pretty Twin Beau D Montego Bay daughter once. Any relation to your puppy?


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

He's gorgeous.....he and his siblings look so large for 6 months old!!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Laurie said:


> He's gorgeous.....he and his siblings look so large for 6 months old!!!


They have so much bone and coat, they look grown up already. I can't carry him around in my arms anymore- sniff.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Gosh, he's just stunning.


----------



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

Ljilly28 said:


> Thanks, Golden 123! Your Twin Beau D puppy is a doll too. We has a pretty Twin Beau D Montego Bay daughter once. Any relation to your puppy?


 
Yup, that would be her "paternal" grandfathers mothers father. Sadies dad is Captain Jack.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Happy Halfer Copely! Is that you that just arrived in my mail on the cover of Fetchdog (did I miss a thread)? Had to be. Jill you are going to make EVERYONE want a golden puppy!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Destined for greatness!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi Marcy, I havent actually seen Copley's cover yet. He had a blast at the photo shoot bc it was at Glenn Close's house & full of toys/surprises.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

It is the most precious photo! Even DH said that is the cutest puppy he had ever seen. It just makes you go ahhhhhh.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Beautiful photos of your boy. Copley gets more and more handsome every day.


----------



## Cowtown (Sep 23, 2009)

Awesome pics...what a great lookin boy!

jeff


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

He is really a very lovely boy, dirty, or clean, you have wonderfull goldens.


----------



## BearValley (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm struggling for adjectives here because "stunning" has already been used...but it's also wonderful to watch him being raised with _such a full life!_

Not only are your lucky to have him, he is blessed to have you and your family.

.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

he looks awesome...but then all of Ashleigh's dogs do!


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

Great photos. Copley is absolutely handsome!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Wowwww....beautiful dog and beautiful pictures. He's a stunner.


----------



## Tuckers-Mom (Apr 24, 2010)

Wow, he is so beautiful. Such a gorgeous face


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Gorgeous baby boy!


----------



## windfair (Jul 19, 2008)

Love the photos - great subject matter & a great photographer!!


----------



## Eleanor's Mom (Nov 6, 2009)

He is amazingly handsome- What a gorgeous dog. Happy half birthday.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Copley is so gorgeous, I never tire of see him, you always do such a great job photographing him. I think that's all I would do if I had such beautiful countryside to let mine run loose.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

absolutely stunning - what a handsome and well built boy!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Here's Copley's Fetchdog catalog cover for spring:http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?pid=4207883&id=6555193854&ref=mf


----------



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

I LOVE those shots in the tall grass - great composition and a gorgeous subject  He is such a handsome boy!!! I also like the soccer ball one too!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Look at the life in that pup's eyes!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

It's butterfly mania!


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

He is just gorgeous!!!! Beautiful photos too!


----------

